# Browsergames - Was würdet ihr empfehlen?



## daDom (11. März 2004)

Hi Mädels!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Browsergame.

www.island-king.ch |-> Das kenn ich schon.
Auch diverse Weltraum-Games habe ich schon gesehen...

Aber ich möchte *kein Weltraum Game!*
Ich habe da eher an etwas anderes gedacht.
Etwas realistischeres maybe ;-]

Habt ihr da was auf Lager?


daDom


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. März 2004)

http://steinzeitspiel.justgamers.de/index.php

Das spielt einer aus meiner Stufe ständig... ob das gut ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## daDom (11. März 2004)

Hi!

Noch ein NRW'ler ;-]

Danke - habe mich angemeldet, aber die eMail lässt auf sich warten....


----------



## Sven Fischer (11. März 2004)

wie wäre es mit dem "wilden Westen" ?


----------



## daDom (11. März 2004)

Immer gerne!

Her damit!


----------



## ronin (15. März 2004)

http://www.droidwars.de

*Vorsicht*
Mach süchtig


----------



## ESM (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Hi Mädels!
> 
> [...]
> ...




Wie gesagt Operation-Weltherrschaft 
oder
Fussballfight 
Bei letzterem hast du ein Fussballteam, musst es trainieren, Stadion ausbauen, neue Spieler kaufen, dann in LIgen gegen andere spielen ..... Und man kann mit Glück und Können noch mal so 2000€ gewinnen 
Teilnahme ist bei beiden kostenlos.


----------



## JonasJonny (2. April 2004)

*Middleage-Battle*

Hallo.
Ich progge derzeit mit einem Kumpel ein Browsergame.
Es ist noch recht neu - gerade mal einen Monat jung, aber es wird schon 
Wir freuen uns über jeden User.

Hier eine Beschreibung:



_*Das Spiel siedelt sich zeitlich nach den Kreuzzügen an - der Spieler schlüpft in die Rolle eines Feldherren, welcher ein kleines Stückchen Land zugeteilt bekommt.
Es gilt nun eine Wirtschaft zu errichten um sich in den Kriegerischen Zeiten zu behaupten.
Ist erst einmal der Grundstein der Infrastruktur gelegt - so geht es daran seine Alchemisten forschen zu lassen um neue Einheiten ausbilden zu können und neue Waffentypen zu erhalten.
Nun ist es möglich eine gigantische Armee aufzustellen - diese sollte geschickt aus den verschiedenen Typen zusammengestellt werden.
Über den Handelsplatz kann geschickt mit anderen Spielern gehandelt werden - um sich immer das zu beschaffen was man gerade braucht.
Doch trotz rieseiger Truppen wird es dem Feldherren nicht lange möglich sein alleine zu überleben.
So kann er eine Allianz gründen oder einer bereits bestehenden beitreten.
Um einfach in Frieden zu bauen oder um gemeinsam in die Schlacht zu ziehen.
Zu erreichen ist das Spiel unter http://www.middleage-battle.de*_


----------



## webfreak (4. April 2004)

ich empfehle http://www.schlachtplatz.de
Da startet in 2 wochen ca. runde 3.
webfreak


----------



## regin (5. Mai 2004)

Da gibt es was ganz besonderes...

Es ist etwas bei dem du dich beweisen kannst, 
eine Wirtschaftssimulaton ohne Kampf.

http://www.kapitalism.de

 Ich würde dir empfehlen probier es aus!


----------



## dtdesign (8. Mai 2004)

Ich hätte da 4 Spiele als Vorschlag:

1) Ogame.de :: http://www.ogame.de
2) Endzeitspiel :: http://www.endzeitspiel.de
3) Operation Weltherrschaft :: http://www.op-weltherrschaft.de
4) Escape to Space :: http://www.escape-to-space.de

MfG dtdesign


----------



## AlexSchur (9. Mai 2004)

was auch für ne zeit lang fast süchtig macht, also mich zumindest ist:

Yetiports
Jippii(Billard,Minigolf,etc


----------



## TeaTime (13. Mai 2004)

mir ist vor kurzer zeit gladiators2 übern weg gelaufen.

das ist sehr geil gemacht.

Lies dir mal mein Beitrag durch.

http://56137.rapidforum.com/topic=103381554559

spiele seit dem nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (7. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ronin _
> *http://www.droidwars.de
> 
> Vorsicht
> Mach süchtig *



Oh, noch ein Süchtiger  

Greetz
TrueSun


----------



## King Euro (7. Juni 2004)

Ich kann Insel-Monrchie empfehlen, zocke ich auch, is' richtig gut gemacht. 
Es geht in dem Spiel, wie der Name schon sagt, darum Inseln zu erobern und diese dann auszubauen. 
Es spielt so um die anno 1500-1600 schätze ich mal!
Macht tierisch spaß!


----------



## Cheris (7. Juni 2004)

Spacenations  ist aber ein Weltraumspiel

oder 

Schoolwars  Hier spielt man das Lebens eines Schülers


----------



## honeyboy (9. Juni 2004)

Für meine Gamerseele spiel ich Skill (http://www.skill0r.com), für den bösen Part in mir meine beiden Mafiagames: gangwars.org und syndicatewar.de
Vor allem letzteres ist zu empfehlen, da Teamwork wirklich gefragt ist...Schaus dir doch mal an!


----------



## en2k (9. Juni 2004)

Das das noch nicht gefallen ist:

http://www.gangsterhood.net

Ciao, Nino


----------



## daDom (9. Juni 2004)

Hui, da kommt ja langsam einiges zusammen


----------



## elzair (14. Juni 2004)

> Schoolwars Hier spielt man das Lebens eines Schülers


hehe das kenn ich ^^

http://www.kampf-um-mittelerde.de


----------



## Eminem (5. Juli 2004)

Hier mein absoluter Favorit: Gold un Glorie Ist eine art Rollenspiel als Browsergame, sehr abwechslungsreich mit genialer Comunity...

MFG Eminem


----------



## Kosh (6. Juli 2004)

ich zock schon seit n paar Runden Fotu, ein Weltraumstrategiespiel.


----------



## Skinner (6. Juli 2004)

*Diverse*

Xwars 
DieEwigen 
The Arena 
BBN


----------



## laleluichbineinschuh (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von elzair _
> *hehe das kenn ich ^^
> 
> http://www.kampf-um-mittelerde.de *



Schon der Name hört sich interessant an, leider voll ... Weiss einer ab wann wie wo und ob nochmal Anmeldungen zugelassen werden ?


----------



## raphaelo (16. Juli 2004)

*vorschlag*

Oder probier  doch mal Chartgame  Das Spiel dreht sich hauptsächich um Mudik eher gesagt Die Charts
Wie findet ihr es?

http://www.chartgame.de:)


----------



## snow-master (4. August 2004)

Ich bin für http://www.starfights.de is erst vor 3 Tagen de Hauptrunde gestartet (bissl werbung mach ^^)


----------



## Terrabug (16. August 2004)

http://www.erofight.de
Lustiges Spiel mit leicht erotischen Grafiken. Um richtig gut zu werden muss man aber viele Freunde einladen !


----------



## EMOblub (9. September 2004)

http://www.wc-mann . de . vu

Da spielste nen WC-Putzer der gegen die Konkurrenz ankommen muss *g*


----------



## Schnitzeli (12. September 2004)

Ich selber habe HTN.LAN Programmiert, es ist ein "Speed-Mod" vom originalen beliebten HackTheNet. Das heisst es läuft ca 30x - 50x schneller als das Originale weiter besitzt jeder Gamer ein ext. Account (man hat mehr Möglichkeiten). Die Querry Länge wurde erhöht, und und und. Es macht viel mehr Spass als das originale HTN.

Link:
http://www.htn-lan.com

Forum:
http://www.htn-lan.com/forum

Gruss und viel Spass beim Gamen


----------



## K-Zar (17. Oktober 2004)

ich hab hier auch ein geilies o-game gefunden.
ist geil designed und übersichtlich.
so wie man isch ein o-game wünscht 

http://www.conquest-1401.de/conquest


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

http://www.die-staemme.de kann ich sehr empfehlen das hab ich viele runden gespielt nur irgendwann fehlte dan die Zeit ^^ ... is ein sehr schnelles und Zeitaufwendiges game


----------



## KoMtuR (22. Oktober 2004)

http://www.jamaica-wars.de
http://www.jointgame.de
http://www.foreign-world.de

oder

http://www.browsergames24.de


----------



## Crazy_down (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
versuchs doch einfach mal hier
http://81.3.4.227/index.php <-- Browsergames24, wurde schon genannt
oder

http://www.galaxy-news.de/

Bei beiden haste ne chart mit den bissher am meißt gespielten games
und nen index wo dir raus suchen kannst was du zocke willst.

greetz.


----------



## funnytommy (24. Oktober 2004)

Fußball gewünscht?

Ich liebe diese Fußballsimulation!

schaus dir an

www.hattrick.org


----------



## Konstantin Gross (24. Oktober 2004)

Also ich spiele:
http://www.icefighter.de und
http://www.fussballmanager.de


----------



## Suse-DW (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi =) 

 also ich kann für den Dauerspass und viel Unterhaltung klar nur D-Wars  empfehlen , seit über zwei Jahren hat mich kein anderes Spiel so gefesselt 
 hier mal einige Auszüge : 


> -17 baubare Droiden / 2 Spezialdroiden (nicht baubar)
> -12 Technologien
> -14 Gebäude und 4 Minenarten
> -Clans, Kriege, Politik... werden sie ein Teil davon!
> ...


 und für den Zwischendurchspass könnte ich LotgD empfehlen, aber ehrlichgesagt bin ich pers. der Meinung, das bietet keinen Langzeitspass ..


----------



## BluBBkOpF (1. November 2004)

http://www.reignofwar.de, spielt in der gegenwart, echt gute umsetzung!


----------



## ShadowMan (5. November 2004)

ronin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.droidwars.de
> 
> *Vorsicht*
> Mach süchtig




Nein, davon rate ich definitiv ab! Ich habe noch nie ein so schlechtes und vor allem unausgewogenes Onlinegame gesehen. Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel den Handel bei eBay zulässt sagt schon alles oder?! Wer also Geld rein investiert ist in jedem Fall denen überlegen, die dieses Spiel nur so spielen möchten. Angriffssperren gibt es ebenfalls keine da ein Angriff keine Resourcen kostet. 

Mein Rat: Finger weg!

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## daLong (6. November 2004)

Ich würde dir  World or Dungeon  empfehlen.
  Das Spiel ist fast wie Diablo. Viele Dungeons, viele Items. Nur halt ohne Grafik. 
 Die Kämpfe werden immer zu bestimmten Zeiten berechnet. Vorher sagt man, was man tun will. So kann man mit vielen Leuten zusammenspielen, ohne dass man immer online sein muss.
  Teamplay ist wichtig. Ritter, Paladine und Gladiatoren sind fürs Grobe zuständig. Sie können attackieren oder eher  die Fernkämpfer und Magier schützen. Heiler und Barden können die Kämpfer unterstützen und stärken.


----------



## Mickaaa (11. November 2004)

also ich find www.drachenkampf.de ganz cool...
is zwar noch relativ jung, aba das is ja grad das coole... bin sowieso n fan von drachen 
Mickaaa


----------



## thecamillo (30. November 2004)

also ich find http://www.canabic-park.de nicht verkehrt! ist einfach und lustig 

cu mfg thecamillo


----------



## Klaulord (9. Januar 2005)

Ich spiele z.Z.
www.world-of-dungeons.de

  Das macht echt Spass allerdings ist das nicht jedermans Geschmack und kostet ein bischen Geduld am Anfang...


----------



## Konstantin Gross (10. Januar 2005)

Wenn du ihn schon aus der Versenkung holen musst, das Spiel ist auch Klasse: http://www.haendlerdesnordens.de. Wer Patrizier mag der wird dieses Spiel lieben


----------



## KoMtuR (10. Januar 2005)

Kannste auch http://www.feenix.de spielen  Ist zwar noch Betastatus, aber wer bekommt schon Unterstützung von nem Anno1502-Entwickler


----------



## Konstantin Gross (11. Januar 2005)

Das Spiel ist ziemlich neu und ist meiner Meinung nach richtig gut gemacht:
Mafia1930


----------



## Dragen (15. Januar 2005)

Wie wärs mit Legend of the Green Dragon ?


----------



## Beeplebrox (10. Februar 2005)

Es sollte kein Spam sein obwohl es ist...

Ich bin soeben fertig mit meinen eigenen Browsergame, es handelt wie schon so oft im weiten Weltraum. Mich würde es freuen wenn sich einige User von hier die Zeit nähmen
und sich Registrierten, um dann ihre Meinung dazu hier im Forum zu posten.
Der Link: http://www.pl-online.ch


----------



## AlexSchur (13. Februar 2005)

ich jetzt angefangen drugworld zu spielen.

zu finden unter http://www.drugworld.to


----------



## trup4kin (15. März 2005)

Dragen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Legend of the Green Dragon ?


 
Ist verdammt geil!
Ausserdem zu empfehlen www.freewar.de

Aber... ich würd mich für die Königsklasse unter den Browserspielen entscheiden... bzw habe mich dafür entschieden.
http://www.OGame.de ist (leider?!) ein Weltraum-Game, aber absolut das geilste Browsergame das ich kenne 
Wenn einer Erfahrung hat... wir haben noch Accs in U4 zu vergeben... die müssten halt nur weiter in unserer Ally spielen. (Sind keine ehemaligen Multi-Accs, sind Accs von ehemaligen OGame Spielern die ganz aufgehört haben, oder mit U4) ;-)


----------



## chefvonwelt (31. März 2005)

World of Dungeons ist meiner meinung das beste fantasy browsergame das es gibt. viele verschiedenen charklassen, ne menge items und fertiggkeiten. super community und erstklassiger support. sowohl kostenlose als auch kostenpflichtige anmeldung möglich. man kann die kostenpflichtige variante 2 wochen kostenlos testen ( da hat man mehr charakterklassen zur auswahl).


----------



## majico (31. März 2005)

http://www.wuestenkrieg.de

Spielt in einer nahen Zukunft mit realistischen Einheiten und Gebäuden. In Kürze startet sogar der Server! Da fangen dann alle bei 0 an. Registriert euch, je mehr Leute, desto mehr Spaß .


----------



## Coverripper (4. April 2005)

Legend of the Green Dragon


----------



## benny111 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute! Es wurde ein neues Onliengame aufgemacht das auf Forenbasis bassiert. Noch dazu wurde es nur mit kostenlosen Mitteln erstellt. Das heißt für euch: 0 Kosten!

Es wird an Mitwoch in die erste Runde starten und ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr euch mal anmeldet dazu um das Spiel mal unter belastung zu testen. Wenns euch Spaß macht dann könnt ihr gern auch weiter dabei bleiben.  Roll Eyes
Eure Vorteile: verbraucht kaum Zeit, vielleicht 15 Minuten täglich, bequemer check der aktuellen Möglichkeiten, tipps und tricks, bequemer login, einmal anmelden und das pw wird euch zugesand. Interesse?

dann geht auf diese Seite  meldet euch in diesem Forum an und geht dann auf Anmelden, lest das erste Posting und wartet dann auf eine Mail von mir mit eurem pw (so innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden). Viel Spaß an alle die gern möchten!

mfg
benny111


----------



## Olifant (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo   

Ich find auch, dass WoD das beste Browserspiel ist, besonders da man auch ohne Premium-Account das Spiel zu 100% spielen kann ;-) 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## PAK (3. Juni 2005)

Ich spiel im Moment ein grafisches BG, Feeni - The Age of Pirates 
Ist mein erstes grafisches BG überhaupt und ich bin schwer beeindruck. Allerdings befindet sich das Spiel noch in der Betaphase und einige Features gehen noch nicht.
Um das Spiel in guter Geschwindigkeit spielen zu können, empfiehlt es sich dringend das Grafikpaket (7-8MB) lokal einzurichten.
Das Spiel ist im 17. Jahrhundert angesiedelt und es dreht sich um Inseln und Piraten.
Die geplanten Features sind der Hammer, (Rollenspielelemente (Charakterentwicklung, Nationankampf (es gibt 3), Nationenquests und mehr), bleibt abzuwarten, wie und ob das alles umgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Fanthom (11. Juni 2005)

Hmm hallo Browsergamefreunde,

Wenn mein Rechner ackert und ich sonst nix zu tun hab, spiele ich folgende Games:

Entschuldigt die Doppelnennungen aber es soll komplett sein!

GWars 
Einfach regen und starten. (E-Mail Aktivierung)
Ich persönlich mag die Weiterentwicklung dieses Games.
Bin nun schon selbst die 3. Runde dabei.

World of Crime ehm. Drugworld
Wer schon immer mal die schnelle Mark - ähh den schnellen Euro machen wollte  ;-] 

Viel Spass dabei,
Fanthom


----------



## thecamillo (17. Juni 2005)

also ich kann noch auf jeden Fall revorix empfehlen oder WoG .

die gefallen mir auch recht gut.

cu thecamillo


----------



## cissa (26. Juni 2005)

mein tipp (echt das beste von allen)
http://www.mafia-inc.de


----------



## Kalimor (15. Juli 2005)

Heute startet die Beta-Version von Middleagebattle ( http://www.middleage-battle.de )
(15.7.2005 => 17:00)
Damit verbunden auch eine neue Runde.

Das ist also auch gleich die Chance für alle, die von Anfang einer Runde an in einem Browsergame dabei sein wollen um die Chance zu haben an der Spitze mitzuspielen.

http://www.middleage-battle.de


----------



## schrumpfi (16. Juli 2005)

ich zock da auch noch ein ganz lustiges des monstersgame heißt... entspricht vielleicht net grad mehr dem alter aber wenn man sich net allzusehr damit beschäftigen will isses ganz lustig ...
http://www.monstersgame.de/?ac=vid&vid=83517


----------



## empty (18. Juli 2005)

Bin zur Zeit unterwegs in Castleattack.
Das game ist hammer geil, von der Programmierung. Noch nicht sehr überlaufen mit über 200 Usern, und macht rundum Spaß, suchtfaktor hoch! 
Also, wer mitspielen will www.castleattack.de !


----------



## schrumpfi (19. Juli 2005)

also ich finde generell zeitaufwändige und damit auch browsergames mit hohem suchtfaktor net so geil (hab mal inselkampf gezockt und war auf server 6 immer top 20) daher ist das einzige online game was ich noch zocke monstersgame. hier ist ein link wenn ihr mal vorbeischauen wollt (net so anstrengend aber hoher spaßfaktor und über 80000 spieler)    :   http://www.monstersgame.de/


----------



## Timkovic (8. August 2005)

Wenn ihr ein wirklich gutes und kostenloses Browsergame sucht, dann schaut euch mal World of Dugeons an!
Dort könnt ihr mit ca 20.000 anderen Spielern zocken (macht euch keine Sorgen um den Server, der ist noch lane nicht überlastet    )
Hier ist der Link womit ihr euch registrieren könnt:

http://world-of-dungeons.de/

Viel Spaß beim spielen!

MfG


----------



## ZeroGirl (19. September 2005)

Legend of the Green Dragon


----------



## xxxsss (6. Mai 2007)

ich spiele ein tolles browsergame das rumblerace heißt rumblerace man spielt dort ein maneger und muss seine autos tunen kaufen und faher trainieren und kaufen. ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut auf http://www.rumblerace.de


----------



## Mister master (6. Mai 2007)

ich find 

http://www.die-staemme.de 

sehr nett.


----------



## Ludren (6. Mai 2007)

Mister master hat gesagt.:


> ich find
> 
> http://www.die-staemme.de
> 
> sehr nett.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## liljo (18. Mai 2007)

http://horizon.building-better-worlds.org


----------



## Damdam (18. November 2007)

Also ich kann eigentlich auch nur das Online Rollenspiel *World Of Dungeons* empfehlen. 
Am Anfang zieht es sich etwas, aber dann nach etwas Zeit machts echt Spass. Man braucht auch nicht immer online sein sondern vielleicht ein/zweimal pro Tag reinschaun, mal ein zwei aussetzen is auch kein großes Problem. 
Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist sollte man das halt sagen.
Die Community ist auch rießig! Und was mich am Meisten beeindruckt ist dass es extrem viele unterschiedliche items gibt, ein richtiges Rollenspiel eben


----------



## ottom (18. November 2007)

Ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Game, ist aber trotzdem lustig...
http://artwork.pkworld.de


----------



## seyo (5. März 2008)

Obama VS Clinton

Hier das Spiel:
klick

My score beträgt 71-29, anybody else? 

Viel spaß


----------



## Layna (6. März 2008)

Mal was für Pferdefreunde:
http://www.howrse.com/
oder auch die Deutsche version: http://howrse.de/
Oder, für die die es quietschig mögen: http://de.poneyvallee.com/

Vorteil beider Spiele: es stört nicht wirklich wenn man mal 'ne weile nicht kann .


----------



## guest237 (30. März 2008)

Hallo, 

hier ist das "Browsergame" was ich zurzeit spiele.
http://dubstal.myminicity.com/
Ist vielleicht nicht das was viele unter einem Browsergame verstehen, ich find es jedoch sehr lustig als kleiner Zeitvertreib nebenher.

MfG    Guest


----------



## peterlich (6. April 2008)

Hey ich habe hier grade ein schickes Blog ausgegraben.


Bei dem kann man Browsergames im Fullscreenmode spielen.
Zwar nur Oldschoolgames aber trotzdem sehr geil.


http://www.chilitos.de/
bzw.
http://www.chilitos.de/category/spiele/


----------



## guest237 (9. April 2008)

==========================================

http://dubstal.myminicity.com/ind

leute geht mal bitte drauf will, dass meine stadt boomt =P=P

d.a.n.k.e    xD

==========================================


----------



## helpRichi (18. Juli 2008)

Das spiel ich sehr gern:

http://www.demonlords.de

oder:

http://legend.de


----------

